# Sleeping with our fur babies



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

How do you do it? I can't go to sleep with Lilly in bed with me. Plus I worry about her getting up during the nite and going potty. How do you havi parents do it? Who does do it?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I was just wondering, is there a reason you want Lily sleeping with you? If you don't like it, then I don't see why you should do it. LOL. I personally don't like sleeping with Kubrick all night. Mostly because he tends to move around a bit and he does love his crate so I don't see the reason to put him on the bed with us. He does sleep with me in the mornings for 2-3 hours (after my fiance gets up to go to work and takes him out of the crate and onto the bed) and on the weekends for 3-4 hours. It works great for us!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Lina said:


> I was just wondering, is there a reason you want Lily sleeping with you? If you don't like it, then I don't see why you should do it. LOL. I personally don't like sleeping with Kubrick all night. Mostly because he tends to move around a bit and he does love his crate so I don't see the reason to put him on the bed with us. He does sleep with me in the mornings for 2-3 hours (after my fiance gets up to go to work and takes him out of the crate and onto the bed) and on the weekends for 3-4 hours. It works great for us!


_*Your routine is pretty much the same as ours. It isn't that I want her in bed with us (I move too much) but she wants to. I am going to continue putting her in her crate at night I was just curious how others did it.*_


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lilly's mom said:


> How do you do it? I can't go to sleep with Lilly in bed with me. Plus I worry about her getting up during the nite and going potty. How do you havi parents do it? Who does do it?


You'd faint if you saw our bed. There are 3 havs and one standard poodle in it every night. The 50 pound standard poodle likes to be a jokester and will lay sideways across the bed until we tell her to knock it off and stop hogging the bed. Bandit loves to swipe my pillow or at least share it. Last night she had her head on it when I went to bed and when I laid my head on the other side, she went under the top part of the pillow which caused my neck to go weird so she was told to knock off her funny stuff and get back up on the top of the pillow with me. Ellie and Lightning usually have to be touching me. Lightning loves to curl up to the back of my knees and Ellie has no problem sticking her hind end in my face. Lightning used to sleep on my chest, but when he grew up he got too heavy for that. Ellie will still play billy goat and stand on my hip. As you can see, my dogs have a sense of humor


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Can't help you on this one...Valentino has always slept in his crate.....better for him and for us! Kara can probably help you....her little Gucci Princess sleeps with them every nite!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

How about uh um sex and furbabies in the same bed?  

Jan how is there room for you?ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay I posted the one before but my husband was teased about these photos... so this is how our girls sleep (Belle is smart and gets the highest spot in the bed... my butt!). As you can see, we have a dog pillow that usually either me or my husband ends up using! The girls only sleep on us sometimes but usually pick right in between us. If I could do it over, I would like to say I would have them have crates but waking up to fur snuggles and wet tongues is priceless!

Amanda


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lilly's mom said:


> How about uh um sex and furbabies in the same bed?
> 
> Jan how is there room for you?ound:


LOL there isn't much this forum doesn't talk about. ound: The dogs know the OFF command and they say we do it all wrong and get bored and fall asleep on the floor until they're invited back up.
There's actually a lot of room left on the bed unless my standard poodle is in a mood and wants to lay sideways.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Okay I posted the one before but my husband was teased about these photos... so this is how our girls sleep (Belle is smart and gets the highest spot in the bed... my butt!). As you can see, we have a dog pillow that usually either me or my husband ends up using! The girls only sleep on us sometimes but usually pick right in between us. If I could do it over, I would like to say I would have them have crates but waking up to fur snuggles and wet tongues is priceless!
> 
> Amanda


Amanda those are such cute pictures. I had to stop the dogs from laying on top of me. My knee really got messed up when Ellie slept on it all night. I must have had my leg in a bad position to start with and the pressure just did it in.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

OK...There is four of us in a bed. Seamus has steps so he comes up and down (the weather is getting colder so he is in our bed more than his). The eskipoo has slept in our bed from a baby. Luckily the lab sleeps in his own bed!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

ound: ound: ound:

You two are cracking me up! I'm sure Kubrick doesn't even KNOW what the "wrong" way is at all. LOL. That's one of the reasons I crate him, actually... sometimes I just like to have the room to ourselves.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Jan, I'd LOVE to see some pics of you and all your bed buddies!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, those pictures are hilarious! However, it really does look like the girls are very comfortable sleeping on top of you!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Lilly's mom said:


> How about uh um sex and furbabies in the same bed?


LOL - that's when the "off" command comes in handy. For dogs, not the DH.

Wanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> LOL - that's when the "off" command comes in handy. For dogs, not the DH.
> 
> Wanda


ound: :laugh: ound: :laugh:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> Jan, I'd LOVE to see some pics of you and all your bed buddies!!:biggrin1:


PLEASE JAN! I would really like this too.....:biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lynn said:


> PLEASE JAN! I would really like this too.....:biggrin1:


Oh my, I'm ready to cry my eyes out :Cry: :Cry: I just went to the folder that had all the bed pictures I took last night and not only are those gone but so is most of the folder which means I've somehow lost MONTHS of pictures. Even the picture I posted of Ellie sleeping on her back a bit ago is GONE. 
I don't get it......how can that happen??????  :smash: :Cry:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Amanda, that is so cute. And I LOVE your sleep mask.

Biscuit sleeps in his wicker pet residence. LOL We do not sleep with our animals. My husband has allergies.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Computer gremlins, Jan! :frusty:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Jan, Do you still have the pictures on your memory card? Look in your recycled bin or deleted bin  Run a search for the file. I hope you found them.

As for the bed, YES...the princess Gucci has slept on it since day ONE. She sleeps between us, but has plenty of room because my husband sleeps w/ his head at the foot of the bed, we've always done that since we bought this house because that's the only way I can see the TV. She'll either sleep by my head/pillow (mostly) or occasionally against my back or on my husband's face (which was her habit when she was very little) She normally doesn't bother us, but this morning I woke up at 4 am with her just staring at me! LOL, and she wouldn't go back to bed. Very odd for her! We also use our own blankets and have always done that because I hate sharing one and having anyone pull on my blanket at night! lol Pet peeve, I guess you could say. The big comforter that decorates our bed, doesn't get used.

As for sex!?!? LOL Gosh, what don't we talk about? ound: Ummm... I usually try to keep her busy with a chicken jerky or I'll throw my panties on the floor and she'll run and try to eat them.ound: OR..ehh, sometimes she'll just sit and stare at us and wonder why we are doing it wrong.

A few times......she's tried to participate and licked on my ear, or arm or face. That tends to be a bit of distraction, yeah.

We just wing it. I have TRIED letting her stay downstairs or with my kids and she'll end up back at the door scratching and whining to get in, so needless to say........she is always there now! 

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I have a hard time sleeping with them in bed too. They get to lounge on the bed when we read and in the morning when we wake up (actually when jasper wakes us up) but when we're done reading in the crate they go. We use a treat to make the move to the crate a positive thing for them. 

yes Jan, you must find those pictures!!!! maybe Kara's idea can help.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sex What's that???
ound:


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Sex What's that???
> ound:


Ditto!!!ound:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Janet you really gotta do a new avatar with Bacci close up - he is too cute to be in the background. Use some from the playdate that I emailed.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Janet Zee said:


> Ditto!!!ound:


Ditto some more!

I worry about Gryff going in the house too when he gets off the bed at night, but so far he hasn't. Sometimes he likes to go UNDER the bed or just roam around. Now that he have the doggy steps, he comes back eventually.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Sex What's that???
> ound:


ound: ound: ound:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

This thread is hysterical. Milo has slept in bed with me since day two. He's the perfect gentleman and doesn't move around a lot except to accommodate me. I'm a very restless sleeper. I can't imagine him not being there with me. Here he is, relaxing and watching television.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Sex What's that???
> ound:


Laurie.......YOU are too funny!!!!! ound: ound:

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

> Sex What's that???


Laurie,
I told my husband about this post and he said sex is what stops when you let your wife get a puppy!!!

Since you have 3, it just means it was a long long time ago!
Amanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You said it!!!!! Hmmm so that means I have 3X less sex than you guys with one?? hmmmm


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

In my home we have two havs and a poodle (14lbs who was supposed to be a T-cup). We have a king sized bed, the poodle is at the foot of the bed right side, Blossom is on the left side by my feet and Mari sleeps on the top of the bed on my left. We usually kick the dogs out during sex because they have absolutely NO respect. They start sniffing, and that's a real mood wrecker. 

You guys have much better behaved dogs than I, mine move around at night and wake us up. Mari has been known to jump over me to get to her spot. So last night we locked rockin Blossom in her crate hotel (she has her own feather pillow) in the bedroom. Now she usually is very content there but not LAST night, oh no it was scratching all night long. The problem is she's going through this phase where she wants to play with Mari on the bed, I think I need a behaviorist. YAWN, thank the Lord I don't have to go to work today.
Paula


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> Oh my, I'm ready to cry my eyes out :Cry: :Cry: I just went to the folder that had all the bed pictures I took last night and not only are those gone but so is most of the folder which means I've somehow lost MONTHS of pictures. Even the picture I posted of Ellie sleeping on her back a bit ago is GONE.
> I don't get it......how can that happen??????  :smash: :Cry:


In case this happens to anyone else, here's how I got the lost pictures. I plugged my camera in and downloaded a picture to the folder the pictures go to. When I did that, the folder came up with all pictures in it. Then I made a new folder and copied the 'missing' ones to that folder using that means.
If I go to the folder and open it to get photos they are still missing, but at least I was able to get them the other way. I don't know if I have too many pictures in there or what but I'm not using that folder to put pictures into anymore. <whew>


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> As for sex!?!? LOL Gosh, what don't we talk about? ound: Ummm... I usually try to keep her busy with a chicken jerky or I'll throw my panties on the floor and she'll run and try to eat them.ound: OR..ehh, sometimes she'll just sit and stare at us and wonder why we are doing it wrong.
> 
> Kara


Darn, put a warning on posts like this. I DID have coffee IN my mouth and now it's sprayed all over. And the dogs are looking at me like I'm nuts because I'm laughing so hard. ound: ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

ound: ound: 

Ahh....well you know me, might as well be blunt about it. No sense in sugar coating anything 

Its better to have an audience than a whiny dog scratching at the door...and then the kids will come start knocking "MOM! MOM! GUCCI IS OUT HERE CRYING"............uhh...yeahh DUH!!!!!! :brick: 

*sigh*

I guess I could just give up sex like Laurie????? ound: 

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quincy was always crated at night--he went in there on his own when I told him bedtime.Just lately I've been letting him stay out of the crate if he wants.He wants to sleep next to my side of the bed on the dog bed--but so does Vinnie.....none of our dogs have ever been allowed to sleep in our bed,so they must take turns.....the lucky one gets my side!ound:


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

This thread is too funny!

Rudy slept with us from day 1! Love it! Rocky slept in his crate for the first two months because of his sprained leg. I was worried about him slipping off and re-injuring. He's 5 months now & sleeps with us. They're like soft cuddly teddy bears. DH does a little grumbling when they're up and down at night, but I find a good brisk walk in the evening helps them sleep better.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I guess I could just give up sex like Laurie????? ound:
> 
> Kara


Easy come, easy go. ound: ound: ound: 
See how dogs change our lives? :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yikes this is the second thread that has gone X rated today, I had to check the calendar for a full moon.

Riley is the worst, even if I just lean over to give my husband a kiss he runs up between us and starts kissing me to death. Daddy’s not allowed to show mommy any love. The only trick I have learned so far is just wait till your morning shower, neither one of my boys likes getting wet so I know for sure they will not bother us.. I really like Kara’s panty idea and may have to give that one a try, thanks.

This thread really is helping people right?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I can't believe you gals do it with your pups in the same room. :jaw: the boys stay downstairs for date night.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I think it is only helping us emotionally - a good laugh always helps!! 

Jan, you are so right - does anyone remember how it was when you had babies. Well these babies just dont grow up - :biggrin1:


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

I 'm almost peeing in my pants with laughter!!! 

With Sierra, the sleeping was quite quite an issue the first 3 weeks, She was kept in her crate downstairs and she cried all night....but as we didn't want her to get used to being upstairs at night, we stayed tough...and at the end of those 3 sleepless weeks, she gave up. And you know, then you phone the breeder and you find out her littermates slept through the night from day one....so you can imagine how she earned her "drama-queen" nickname real fast hahaha
Because she can be so persistant, we didn't want to risk it....you know : once allowed is always allowed...
So at the age of 10 months she was gradually introduced to being upstairs on the bed, usually after waking me  I always sleep in, my partner is an early bird....so gradually he would bring her upstairs if I still had half an hour before getting up...He works in shifts, so this is quite often...
We tried the same the other way round, but she wouldn't stay on the bed if I would leave!
And now, she really knows the difference with day and night time.....nighttime procedures, she's on the couch on her spot....in the morning, sometimes one of us gets her, sometimes not....
Whereas she used to only be allowed to wake up someone up, now she sleeps with us for a few hours, which wonderful. If we don't say anything she carefully licks the person still in bed to show she's there, and then she'll find a spot usually on my legs, or between the 2 of us....
If she's told "wake up" when she's put on the bed, she'll go all wild, jump around and give you a facewash hahaha

I love her to be there, but not during the night, we have a huge bed, but I am a really tight sleeper and move a lot during the night, I'd be scared to suffocate her!!

The way it is now, it's perfect for us!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

OMG, this thread is hilarious. I was wondering what y'all do, and who would break the taboo and actually give me a play by play~~because I just could not imagine~~ the things I learn on this Forum!!!!:jaw:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I asked him to go my name this morning & send something to me at work, and I thought, oh my I wonder if he is going to go on the forum and check out my posts? Well luckily my guys will go into closed crates at night, so I am not a deprived as I made it sound!! ound:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Love that costume, Laurie!!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Amy, but I dont think Princess Lily liked it very much!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Laurie,
I am just gonna try to tell the husband that you said once you get the third puppy, the fireworks sky rocket 


Maybe he will tell me to get the puppy asap!

Amanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Amanda, I just tried to foster my 4th but DH" finally put his foot down and said NO. I guess 3 is enough for me!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

The worst is when we are on the bed attempting to start something and Kubrick starts to whine on the floor and sticks his head up the side of the bed to remind us he's there... that's usually when he either gets crated or we give up. LOL.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lina, that is why the boys get banished to another room for our dates. Plus- I couldn't do anything with those sweet eyes upon me. what would they think?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Missy said:


> I can't believe you gals do it with your pups in the same room. :jaw: the boys stay downstairs for date night.


Missy!!!!!! LOL, You can't be embarrassed in front of a dog! ound: Come on' now...they surely follow their instinctive behavior, which has pretty much been since the beginning of time, eating, crapping and sex! Oh, and Sleep! LOL Those things are natural to them, it is us "humans" that make them dirty 

I have had to buy more panties since Gucci, I'll admit. I just pick up the 5 for $25 at Vic's Secret every few months....since, well.....what married couple has sex every day? ehh.....nobody I know of, unless they are newlyweds! hah

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Missy said:


> Lina, that is why the boys get banished to another room for our dates. Plus- I couldn't do anything with those sweet eyes upon me. what would they think?


Your KILLING me, Missy!!!!! ound: What are they gonna do? Film it??? LOLound: Sell it on ebay? tsk!

Kara


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

lbkar said:


> Yikes this is the second thread that has gone X rated today, I had to check the calendar for a full moon.
> 
> Riley is the worst, even if I just lean over to give my husband a kiss he runs up between us and starts kissing me to death. Daddy's not allowed to show mommy any love. The only trick I have learned so far is just wait till your morning shower, neither one of my boys likes getting wet so I know for sure they will not bother us.. I really like Kara's panty idea and may have to give that one a try, thanks.
> 
> This thread really is helping people right?


It's sure helping me. Just the laughter is great medicine!
Wait a minute <narrowing eyes> This is the *second* thread that's gone x rated? I need to go look around!! How did I miss the other one? :ear:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Missy said:


> Lina, that is why the boys get banished to another room for our dates. Plus- I couldn't do anything with those sweet eyes upon me. what would they think?


They'd probably think you were doing it all wrong ound: ound:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I have had to buy more panties since Gucci, I'll admit. I just pick up the 5 for $25 at Vic's Secret every few months....since, well.....what married couple has sex every day? ehh.....nobody I know of, unless they are newlyweds! hah
> 
> Kara


ound: 
I'm running out of sun dresses Kara. Now I have to do laundry because I spit coffee on TWO of them today!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I hope my laptop still works it has tea spit all over it. I just was not expecting where this thread was going. Boy does that sting your noise when it comes back out....

OK sleeping arrangements with Smarty. She loves her crate but has started sleeping with me since I travel so much. At first she was like having a big marble in bed with you, she moved constantly. Now I either sleep through it or she is not as active. DH says I move so much he has never noticed Smarty.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ok the real reason is that we would start laughing... and then the mood would be gone. The other night the boys were in their crates, but jasper has open door privledges now ---so we were just kissing each other good night and up come the paws and the sweet little face and then he started pawing the bed and making the little "humphs" that he makes--- So immediately started with the "jassy sweety, what is it, do you want to come on up" so my DH said" you love him more than me"


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

*grins* well, it all shouldn't really be surprising, I mean, since you own a hav you have audience in the bathroom, well...then you might as well have some audience in the bedroom too ound: hahahahahaha
I can't imagine staying in the mood though either with a hav walking around the bed and licking every toe sticking out of the bed ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

ound: ound: Thanks for that visual!! Very funny - I needed a laugh tonight.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I started reading this thread when it was first posted, but didn't get very far. Well, leave you girls alone for a minute and look what happens.  

They have always slept with us and my DH is the one who started it, so he will have to suffer the consequences. :biggrin1: But, when we have date night, we play with the dogs for a while to tire them out and then they just go to sleep. They don't bother us. And after seeing all the humping that went on at the NJ playdate on Sunday, I guess they just aren't interested in us humans.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

So true Michele, I did not post the humping pics, which of 150 or so pics, believe me, there were a few humping ones. 

And as much as we are all shy about it, for pete sake, these guys watch us go to the bathroom - really.......


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Oh my goodness!!!!!!!:faint: I about died reading these posts!!!!!!! Kara you crack me up....that is all I have to say. Just the other week my hubby and I were kissing and other things and I had my eyes shut and felt this soft tongue and looked up and there was Jillee just looking at me....yep it was her tongueound: We were both busting out laughing.....talk about a mood killer....you gotta love them. There is no privacy with these three.....wherever I am they are....as for our sleeping arrangements...Jillee started out in the crate and now sleeps in bed with us...she is doing fine with that...our cocker spaniel usually takes my side and I have to move her out of the way....then our lab sleeps with us when it storms outside....right at our heads and then she shakes...poor girl...that is how we sleep three dogs,my hubby and I...and I want another one....oh my!!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I just love this place....I have been soo bad about getting things done around here...I am sad because I may have to turn my computer off soon because we are suppose to get some really nasty storms....do not want my computer fried!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> ound:
> I'm running out of sun dresses Kara. Now I have to do laundry because I spit coffee on TWO of them today!


ound: ound: Good!  Laughter is the best medicine, and why not laugh at ourselves, hmm?

I can't BELIEVE I am the only one admitting to letting Gucci be in the room. Someone is not fessin' up...that's all I gotta say! 



> I can't imagine staying in the mood though either with a hav walking around the bed and licking every toe sticking out of the bed


Ehh....when they try to "participate" it does SMASH the mood, fortunately..that's only happened a couple of times...and its not my toes, it my EAR! EEKS! I'm tellin' ya.......chicken jerky or panties and she forgets that I even exist! ound:

Kara


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

You guys are sick! 

With that being said...

Beamer really is'nt abig fan of me and my wifes 'sexy times'!

Ryan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kara, Kubrick is in the room, but he is stuck on the floor as he can't get up by himself. Every once in a while he sticks his head up to check out what's going on and to complain that he can't be up there with us! ound:

LOL, Ryan, are we women too much for you?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

We start all of our dogs in crates, which is beneficial because we don't tend to keep a very regular schedule for ourselves. When we know we are going to have a regular night of sleep and don't need to be up early, we will let one of the girls sleep with us. (We usually get up sometime between 3am-4am and if the dog gets restless, it ruins the rest for the night for sure!) Piaget is too young & restless for joining us for the night yet.

We've had two in the bed for a night, but I usually end up smothered by one of them. Martha MUST push against me when she sleeps in our bed. Tinky cuddles or sleeps between my feet. Since my husband is over 6'1" and we only have a queen-sized bed, it gets very crowded fast with more than one dog.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

You girls are too much! When I started reading this thread today, I had no idea where it was going! ound: Anyway, Maddie usually sleeps with us. She's usually toward the bottom of the bed or cuddles up next to us. We do have both a dog bed and her crate in our room. Sometimes, if I have a restless night, she'll go down to her dog bed until I settle down. Other times, the crate comes in handy. :biggrin1:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Ok Kara all the dogs are in the room while things go on.....although sometimes we just put them outside so that we have no interuptions....we need our time too it makes us all a Happy family.....my husband would die if he new we were talking about this on the forum.....if i can not share it here then where else can i share it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

yeah, there may be a lot of husbands dieing from this thread.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I can't believe I am chiming in on this thread. I have been secretly checking it but not sure if I could actually come up with the nerve to contribute.:biggrin1: No watching for Brady. Since he came along, we now must plan around him being tired and having not been alone too much that day. He gets to hang in the kitchen with a new bully stick. I will admit that he has been in the room and gets a bully stick on the floor. I prefer to keep him out if I can help it.

As for sleeping, he sleeps on my DH's side of the bed. He is a very good boy at night and spoons with my DH for a while, then moves to the foot of the bed. He comes back around 7:00 for some more cuddling with his dad. Then he stays in bed with me until I can coax him to get up. He loves to lounge and get belly rubs in the morning.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Well,I am getting ready to go to bed and I will have to move two dogs out of my side of the bed....at least they have it all warmed up for me!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I can't BELIEVE I am the only one admitting to letting Gucci be in the room. Someone is not fessin' up...that's all I gotta say!  Kara


I'm fessin up. My dogs sleep in our bedroom and they aren't going to put up with being put out! As long as my human children are unconscious, we're okay :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> ound: ound: Good!  Laughter is the best medicine, and why not laugh at ourselves, hmm?
> 
> I can't BELIEVE I am the only one admitting to letting Gucci be in the room. Someone is not fessin' up...that's all I gotta say!
> 
> ...


I had to pull Steve's head out of the ceiling when it wasn't an ear that got licked. You have just Gucci to work around....we have 4 and one of them is 50 pounds! I'll have to make some chicken jerky. I refuse to give up my VS panties! ound: :focus:


----------

